# Musho3210's Guide to Beginner Fish



## musho3210

ok, following the beginners guide to the first aquarium, i have the begginer fish guide. Everything in the tank size below can fit the fish in the bigger tank. So what fits in a 1-5 gallon fits in the 10 gallon etc

1-5 Gallons: A shrimp tank is all these can be. Ghost shrimp and Cherry shrimp are both good. Nothing smaller than 1 gallon.

5-10 gallons: Bettas, zebra danios, leopard danios, white cloud minnows, guppies, ghost shrimp and cherry shrimp, dwarf puffers, neon tetras, cardinal tetras, black neon tetras, almost all the tetras except the bigger ones. Tiger barb species tank, oto catfish

10-20: The larger of the tetras, platies, swordtails, krib cichlid, dwarf and pygmy cories, dwarf gouramis, cherry barb

20-30 gallons: All the dwarf cichlids (bolivian ram, german blue ram, gold ram, apisto cichlid) corydoras catfish, mollies

30-40 gallons: Firemouth cichlid, convict cichlids, angelfish cichlids, goldfish, dojo loaches

40-70 gallons: African Cichlid tank

70-100 gallons: Oscar Cichlid, Jack dempsy

100-1000: Bala Sharks

1000+: Red-tail Catfish (experianced novice aquarists onl)

these are begginer to novice fish. Please also note that the african cichlid, and red tail catfish tanks are very different from tropical fish tanks. 

There are a lot more fish out there but these are good for begginer to novice aquarists


----------



## Donut

musho3210 said:


> these are begginer to novice fish. Please also note that the african cichlid, and red tail catfish tanks are very different from tropical fish tanks.


How so for the African tank?


----------



## musho3210

they have different needs, im not 100% sure of the differences but the ph is one of them for sure, african cichlids arent really begginer but more novice


----------



## Donut

musho3210 said:


> they have different needs, im not 100% sure of the differences but the ph is one of them for sure, african cichlids arent really begginer but more novice


So what you mean is that you don't actually know the requirements for African Cichlids.

I have a tank with Africans and a small planted tank with tetras. I don't do anything different between the tanks. They have different requirements from other freshwater fish, but not unlike any other fish. They still require research before you get them.

I agree that Africans are not as simple to care for as other fish like Tetras, but they are worth the extra effort in researching them.


----------



## musho3210

Donut said:


> musho3210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have different needs, im not 100% sure of the differences but the ph is one of them for sure, african cichlids arent really begginer but more novice
> 
> 
> 
> So what you mean is that you don't actually know the requirements for African Cichlids.
> 
> I have a tank with Africans and a small planted tank with tetras. I don't do anything different between the tanks. They have different requirements from other freshwater fish, but not unlike any other fish. They still require research before you get them.
> 
> I agree that Africans are not as simple to care for as other fish like Tetras, but they are worth the extra effort in researching them.
Click to expand...

yes that is what i mean. All i know is that african cichlids prefer a high ph, and tetras prefer a low ph. And all fish no matter what requires research before buying


----------



## Rue

...Mollies?


----------



## musho3210

Rue said:


> ...Mollies?


in 20-30 gallons


----------



## hamdogg08

Outstanding! Awesome idea, and awesome job!


----------

